

The Colors We Eat: Food color changes the experience of taste - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/26/color/the-colors-we-eat

======
watto1
_And when a lime-flavored drink was colored orange, nearly half of respondents
thought it was flavored orange—none did when it was green._

Wait...no one could tell a drink was lime-flavored when it was green?

~~~
DanielStraight
When it was colored orange, nearly half thought it was flavored orange.

When it was colored green, none did (think it was flavored orange).

So the color alone made people perceive an orange taste in an actually lime-
flavored drink.

------
linux_devil
Agree with the drinks part but here in India , fruits such as apples are
coated with wax so that apples are shining red , they surely look good and are
tasty , but what about wax . Since the day I found I peel apple before eating
them

------
kelukelugames
My intuition is this is on par with "the sky is blue."

So I read through the article just in case there was something unexpected.
Unfortunately there isn't.

